# Estimating Software



## Snow Solutions (Dec 14, 2005)

Does anyone know of a worthwhile software program to assist in estimating per inch and seasonal contracts? It is my understanding that the program John Allin came out with in 2003 is difficult to use.

Thank you -


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I think I have what you are looking for!*

I have a CD called Quick Estimator for Snow & Ice Management that calculates per push, seasonal and flat rate contracts. It also calculates material rates for both granular and liquid products.

If you do hand labor or use ATV's or similar equipment there is an estimator for that as well. You simply fill in the blanks and the estimator calculates the rest. The nice thing about it is that it is not software to learn. It is simply an excel spreadsheet format that you fill in the blanks with your specific site information and it calculates your proposal. We also offer a template CD that has several different contracts, proposal formats, hours of operation sheet, and many templates for you to use.

Being a sponsor of plowsite, feel free to give me a call at 800-845-0499 to answer any questions. You can visit my website at www.profitsareus.com and go to our products available page to see these CDs.


----------

